# ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit *****



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

This is a brand new product that's just coming out. These are currently available online for pre-order and will be ready to ship by the end of this month. We'll have some dyno testing done soon and some additional pictures of the fmic installed on a car.

*These are priced to sell at $549.95

Here is a link...*
http://eurosportacc.com/interc...T.htm

























































*THIS DYNO IS WITH STOCK INTERCOOLER*









*THIS DYNO IS WITH THE EURO SPORT INTERCOOLER*









*THIS IS THE HORSEPOWER COMPARISON FROM THE 2 BEST RUNS*









*THIS IS THE TORQUE COMPARISON FROM THE 2 BEST RUNS*









*THIS WAS DONE ON A DYNO IN 4TH GEAR FROM 2000-7000RPM WITH +20,000CFM FANS ON A ~70F DAY.*









Thanks,
Vik
_Modified by [email protected] at 12:10 PM 3-23-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:38 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

What core does it use?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_What core does it use?

Sorry I currently dont have info on what brand core it is. Just that it's an all aluminum bar and plate design which offers plenty of cooling for the 1.8t engine. 

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: ***** (NEW) Euro Sport 1.8T Front Mount Intercooler Kit ***** ([email protected])*

FYI, for Jetta and Golf IV, no Beetle love


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (VWBugman00)*

Updated with two new pics.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Updated with (dyno) results


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

One new pic added.


----------



## 1.8tVWMKIV (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

How Hard/Easy is the install? I'm highly Looking into it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (1.8tVWMKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tVWMKIV* »_How Hard/Easy is the install? I'm highly Looking into it!

Install takes about 4 hours. The hardest part is the trimming of the bumper cover. I would say it's one of the easier (fmic) kits to install.

Thanks,
Vik


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

*These are now ready for sale & in stock!!! You can order online also.

Thanks,
Vik*


----------



## 1.8tVWMKIV (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

I'm Looking to Have My Order in around the 2nd week of April!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (1.8tVWMKIV)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Bump


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Hi friends, that is a great FMIC for our cars and I am highly interested in it for my future mods, but I have a big doubt. Do you have logged the coolant temps with the new FMIC and without it?
I ask because for my next big turbo plans a better intercooler is a must but in a climate where I live with temps that can reach 113ºF during mid-day, maintain a fresh coolant and oil temperatures is a great task too.
I really appreciate your comments.
Thanks,


----------



## 1.8tVWMKIV (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Hi friends, that is a great FMIC for our cars and I am highly interested in it for my future mods, but I have a big doubt. Do you have logged the coolant temps with the new FMIC and without it?
I ask because for my next big turbo plans a better intercooler is a must but in a climate where I live with temps that can reach 113ºF during mid-day, maintain a fresh coolant and oil temperatures is a great task too.
I really appreciate your comments.
Thanks,

Yes we have datalogs of the coolant before and after. However our temps during testing were much cooler than 113F. Even though a front mount will block the radiator keep in mind the fact that the engine is now pulling in much cooler temps from the intake, this keeps the engine cooler. So in the end it probably equals out.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes we have datalogs of the coolant before and after. However our temps during testing were much cooler than 113F. Even though a front mount will block the radiator keep in mind the fact that the engine is now pulling in much cooler temps from the intake, this keeps the engine cooler. So in the end it probably equals out.
Thanks,
Vik

Understood Vik, I know what are you talking about. Friend a last question, do you have tested it in a euro bumper? I ask to know about clearance issues and / or trimming needs.
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_
Understood Vik, I know what are you talking about. Friend a last question, do you have tested it in a euro bumper? I ask to know about clearance issues and / or trimming needs.
Thanks,

I have not installed this on the euro bumper so I cant really say how much modifications or trimming would be required. I'm sure it will require more work for the install if I had to guess.
Thanks,
Vik


----------



## 1.8tVWMKIV (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: ***** ([email protected])*

Order In!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: ***** (1.8tVWMKIV)*

^^^Thanks for your order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

